# Forumszugang blockiert?



## Reinhard (14 Januar 2007)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Forum (eher der Server, denn augsblog und dialerschutz ist auch betroffen) von manchen IPs (oder IP-Gruppen?) nicht erreicht werden kann.
Nach dem DOS im Dezember kam ich vom Firmenrechner aus noch ins Forum, etwa eine Woche vor Weihnachten nicht mehr. So geht es nicht nur mir, auch Avor kommt seitdem nicht mehr ins Forum, wie er mir per PN mitteilte.

@Heiko und Sascha: Läßt sich daran etwas ändern?

Danke im Voraus.

Reinhard


----------



## sascha (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Forumszugang blockiert?*

Heiko ist informiert. Wir gucken mal, woran das liegt und bemühen uns um eine schnelle Lösung. Bei Avor haben wirs leider (noch) nicht lösen können, aber wir arbeiten dran!!!


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Forumszugang blockiert?*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Forum (eher der Server, denn augsblog und dialerschutz ist auch betroffen) von manchen IPs (oder IP-Gruppen?) nicht erreicht werden kann.
> Nach dem DOS im Dezember kam ich vom Firmenrechner aus noch ins Forum, etwa eine Woche vor Weihnachten nicht mehr. So geht es nicht nur mir, auch Avor kommt seitdem nicht mehr ins Forum, wie er mir per PN mitteilte.
> 
> @Heiko und Sascha: Läßt sich daran etwas ändern?
> ...


Kannst Du mir mal eine Routeninfo zukommen lassen?
Konkret interessieren mich die Ergebnisse von folgenden Befehlen der Windows-Eingabeaufforderung:

```
nslookup computerbetrug.de
```
und

```
traceroute computerbetrug.de
```


----------



## drboe (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Forumszugang blockiert?*



Heiko schrieb:


> ```
> traceroute computerbetrug.de
> ```


Versuch's mit 

```
tracert computerbetrug.de
```

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Forumszugang blockiert?*



drboe schrieb:


> Versuch's mit
> 
> ```
> tracert computerbetrug.de
> ...


Richtig. Danke!

Scheiß Windows


----------



## Reinhard (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Forumszugang blockiert?*

Hallo Heiko,

hier die Auswertungen. Der obere Teil ist von zuhause (wo's funktioniert), der untere (anonymisert) von der Firma (kein Zugang) aus:

tracert computerbetrug.de
Routenverfolgung zu computerbetrug.de [87.106.1.81]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
  1    29 ms    30 ms    30 ms  termserv2.nbg.odn.net [212.34.160.112]
  2    35 ms    30 ms    30 ms  c7606-1.nbg-1.odn.net [212.34.160.88]
  3    30 ms    31 ms    30 ms  ODN.NUE-2-eth0-102.de.lambdanet.net [217.71.108.109]
  4    46 ms    33 ms    34 ms  FRA-3-pos000.de.lambdanet.net [217.71.96.73]
  5    36 ms    36 ms    36 ms  de-cix2.1und1.net [80.81.193.123]
  6    39 ms    39 ms    38 ms  te-1-3.gw-backbone-c.bs.ka.schlund.net [212.227.120.29]
  7    56 ms    54 ms    54 ms  a0kac1.gw-distp-a.bad.schlund.net [212.227.116.220]
  8     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 .
 .
 .
 30     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Ablaufverfolgung beendet.

nslookup computerbetrug.de
Address:  192.168.120.xxx
Nicht autorisierte Antwort:
Name:    computerbetrug.de
Address:  87.106.1.81


tracert computerbetrug.de
Routenverfolgung zu computerbetrug.de [87.106.1.81]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  defrouter.de.xxx.com [2.149.182.xxx]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.219.232.xxx
  3     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.219.163.xxx
  4    16 ms    15 ms    15 ms  10.219.161.xxx
  5    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  10.219.161.xxx
  6    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  172.30.0.xxx
  7    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  172.30.0.xxx
  8    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  172.30.0.xxx
  9    23 ms    25 ms    20 ms  2.252.16.xxx
 10    17 ms    17 ms    17 ms  2.252.17.xxx
 11    17 ms    17 ms    17 ms  2.252.1.xxx
 12    17 ms    17 ms    17 ms  2.252.1.xxx
 13    17 ms    17 ms    17 ms  prgint-cp3.xxx.com [165.72.198.xxx]
 14    18 ms    17 ms    17 ms  165.72.255.xxx
 15    18 ms    17 ms    18 ms  165.72.255.xxx
 16    19 ms    18 ms    18 ms  194.228.37.xxx
 17     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 18    19 ms    18 ms    18 ms  194.228.21.xxx
 19  prag-b1-link.telia.net [213.248.68.xxx]  meldet: Zielhost nicht erreichbar.
Ablaufverfolgung beendet.

nslookup computerbetrug.de
Server:  nue1137h.de.xxx.com
Address:  2.149.181.xxx
Nicht autorisierte Antwort:
Name:    computerbetrug.de
Address:  87.106.1.81


Bin gespannt, was du herausfindest...


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Forumszugang blockiert?*

Schick mir das bitte mal ohne xxx an [email protected].
Da dreht uns Telia ab.


----------

